# Anybody get pregnant after Hysteroscopy to remove polyp/fibroid/lap to unblock tubes?



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

I am scheduled to have a hysteroscopy to remove a polyp from my uterus and a laprascopy to try to unblock my second possibly blocked tube on 08/29/12, because I only have one for sure open tube and I found it out in the HSG I had before. 

What I was wondering is if anyone else had a uterine growth like a polyp or fibroid removed and managed to get pregnant after, and what did you do to get pregnant after? Or if your tubes were unblocked and U managed to get pregnant with that I want to hear your story as well!!!:flower:

My plan is to try a couple of cycles of clomid and TTC the old fashioned way and than move onto IUI if that doesnt work. I am trying this route in hopes the clomid will work and i can save $$ and not have to do IUI. I have DH on a high does of infertility vitamins starting now to try to get hs sperm count and motility up as high as we can for when we start to TTC again.

This is an old thread i started asking about what the surgery was like and what i could expect so I am including it in this post! Also if anyone wants to share their experiences with me about their surgery if they had this than I would love to hear more stories also!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...uterine-growth-laparascopy-unblock-tubes.html


----------



## wannabeprego

*Bump* Anybody???


----------



## TeddyBearPug

I had some fibroids removed a few months ago. I am on my 2nd cycle ttc after the surgery, so i don't have a success story YET! fx'd!


----------



## Maddy40

I had a hysteroscopy to remove a growth inside my uterus and at follow up scans a few months later the doctor checked that everything was healed and said that we could start TTC if we wanted. We did have to wait a few months for clearance though and apparently there is a higher risk of uterine rupture during pregnancy after a hysteroscopy due to the scarring, so you may want to ask about that.


----------



## wannabeprego

TeddyBearPug said:


> I had some fibroids removed a few months ago. I am on my 2nd cycle ttc after the surgery, so i don't have a success story YET! fx'd!

Hi TeddyBearPug,

How are you doing hun?:winkwink:

Thanks for sharing your story with me!!:flower: Fingers crossed that the surgery is what we both need to finally get our BFP's!!! Baby dust to you!!:dust::dust: 

You will have to keep me upated on how things go moving forward with you!!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Maddy40 said:


> I had a hysteroscopy to remove a growth inside my uterus and at follow up scans a few months later the doctor checked that everything was healed and said that we could start TTC if we wanted. We did have to wait a few months for clearance though and apparently there is a higher risk of uterine rupture during pregnancy after a hysteroscopy due to the scarring, so you may want to ask about that.

Thanks for sharing your story with me!!!:flower: My DR told me that I only needed to wait a week after the surgery before me and DH can have sex again and before I could start working out again. Hmmm,but based on what your DR told you I am starting to get nervous and I am going to have to ask the DR more questions based on what you were told.

Keep me updated on how things turn out for you since the surgery hun.:thumbup:


Good luck and baby dust to you!!! I hope that the surgery is what we both need to finally get our :bfp:'s!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## RKW

Hi, I'm currently a very nervous 6 weeks pregnant after having a lap dye and hys 10 weeks ago. I had a large symptomless ovarian cyst, which he removed. I next ovulated 3 days after, so we missed that cycle. But we tried the next and here we are. I have also been having acupunture though so it could be that. We had been TTC for 19 months previously. 
I felt quite poorly for a week after the op, with the gas trying to escape, and still had twinges for a couple of weeks from the scars, but for me it was well worth it, as I had no symptoms of the cyst at all, ( apart from always needing a wee when lying on my left side in bed!!!) 
Good luck xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

RKW said:


> Hi, I'm currently a very nervous 6 weeks pregnant after having a lap dye and hys 10 weeks ago. I had a large symptomless ovarian cyst, which he removed. I next ovulated 3 days after, so we missed that cycle. But we tried the next and here we are. I have also been having acupunture though so it could be that. We had been TTC for 19 months previously.
> I felt quite poorly for a week after the op, with the gas trying to escape, and still had twinges for a couple of weeks from the scars, but for me it was well worth it, as I had no symptoms of the cyst at all, ( apart from always needing a wee when lying on my left side in bed!!!)
> Good luck xxx

Thanks for sharing your story!!!:flower: That gives me alot of hope that the surgery can finally give me my BFP!!! I am glad to hear that your recovery wasn't too bad. I have heard from other girls recovering from the surgery that the gas pains from the air they put in your belly from the lap are the worst part of the recovery as welll!! Did your DR tell you how long you had to wait after the surgery before you could go back to having sex again? Mine said i needed to wait one week. 


Congrats on your pregnancy!!!!!:happydance::happydance: Happy & Healthy 9 months to you!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/55c65492-2.gif


----------



## TeddyBearPug

wannabeprego said:


> TeddyBearPug said:
> 
> 
> I had some fibroids removed a few months ago. I am on my 2nd cycle ttc after the surgery, so i don't have a success story YET! fx'd!
> 
> Hi TeddyBearPug,
> 
> How are you doing hun?:winkwink:
> 
> Thanks for sharing your story with me!!:flower: Fingers crossed that the surgery is what we both need to finally get our BFP's!!! Baby dust to you!!:dust::dust:
> 
> You will have to keep me upated on how things go moving forward with you!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Have you had your surgery yet? I think the worst part for my myomectomy was passing gas and having the first bowel movement :blush: I have heard that your surgery is alot easier to get over and i think 1 week sounds about right. I have a friend on here who had her polyp removed and conceived through ivf shortly after. So i think the chances are very good in your favor.

I'm doing well. I feel like i'm starting ttc all over again from the very beginning even though i have been ttc for over 2 years :dohh: I'm just trying to relax about it all, although its not easy! lol!


----------



## wannabeprego

TeddyBearPug said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeddyBearPug said:
> 
> 
> I had some fibroids removed a few months ago. I am on my 2nd cycle ttc after the surgery, so i don't have a success story YET! fx'd!
> 
> Hi TeddyBearPug,
> 
> How are you doing hun?:winkwink:
> 
> Thanks for sharing your story with me!!:flower: Fingers crossed that the surgery is what we both need to finally get our BFP's!!! Baby dust to you!!:dust::dust:
> 
> You will have to keep me upated on how things go moving forward with you!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you had your surgery yet? I think the worst part for my myomectomy was passing gas and having the first bowel movement :blush: I have heard that your surgery is alot easier to get over and i think 1 week sounds about right. I have a friend on here who had her polyp removed and conceived through ivf shortly after. So i think the chances are very good in your favor.
> 
> I'm doing well. I feel like i'm starting ttc all over again from the very beginning even though i have been ttc for over 2 years :dohh: I'm just trying to relax about it all, although its not easy! lol!Click to expand...

Both of my surgeries laparascopy and hysterscopy are scheduled together to be done at the same time on 08/29/2012, I have an early morning surgery. :thumbup:

This October will be 3 years since my DH had his vasectomy reversal so I an understand how you feel by being in the LTTC boat with you!! Hopefully our surgeries will do the trick for us both!!:dust::dust:

There were a couple of success stories from other girls that had similar procedures done and they shared their stories with me in an old thread I created about this topic before, here is the link to my original thread, I do see that a few of the girls that were on there are now pregnant, so those are all positive signs that this can work for us too!! 

Here is the link if you want to check it out!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...uterine-growth-laparascopy-unblock-tubes.html


----------



## RKW

Thank you do much, still very nervous. 

My surgeon said leave it a week to 10 days. To be honest though as we had missed O time during this we left it more like 3 weeks. 

Masses of good luck xxx


----------



## Maddy40

wannabeprego said:


> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> I had a hysteroscopy to remove a growth inside my uterus and at follow up scans a few months later the doctor checked that everything was healed and said that we could start TTC if we wanted. We did have to wait a few months for clearance though and apparently there is a higher risk of uterine rupture during pregnancy after a hysteroscopy due to the scarring, so you may want to ask about that.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your story with me!!!:flower: My DR told me that I only needed to wait a week after the surgery before me and DH can have sex again and before I could start working out again. Hmmm,but based on what your DR told you I am starting to get nervous and I am going to have to ask the DR more questions based on what you were told.
> 
> Keep me updated on how things turn out for you since the surgery hun.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to you!!! I hope that the surgery is what we both need to finally get our :bfp:'s!!! :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...


I guess it depends on the extent of the scarring and maybe the location too? Best of luck!


----------



## afromamma

wannabeprego said:


> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> I had a hysteroscopy to remove a growth inside my uterus and at follow up scans a few months later the doctor checked that everything was healed and said that we could start TTC if we wanted. We did have to wait a few months for clearance though and apparently there is a higher risk of uterine rupture during pregnancy after a hysteroscopy due to the scarring, so you may want to ask about that.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your story with me!!!:flower: My DR told me that I only needed to wait a week after the surgery before me and DH can have sex again and before I could start working out again. Hmmm,but based on what your DR told you I am starting to get nervous and I am going to have to ask the DR more questions based on what you were told.
> 
> Keep me updated on how things turn out for you since the surgery hun.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to you!!! I hope that the surgery is what we both need to finally get our :bfp:'s!!! :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Hi, 

Just wanted to let you know that I had a laparoscopic myomectomy to remove fibroids and open a blocked tube. Healing is much faster as compared to when its done by bikini cut. I was back at work within two weeks! The only challenge is that stitching can be difficult using laparoscopic surgery and you must be confident that your doctor is highly experienced in this type of. Surgery. Less chance of scar tissue post op


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of the support and responses girls!!! :flower: 

My surgery date is quickly approaching... I am getting a little nervous but trying to keep my cool.

I only have to wait a week afte the surgery before we can start TTC again, so we should be able to start TTC again in my September cycle!!! My Birthday is coming up soon and a birthday BFP would be the best present ever!!!

I just bought a 100 pack of cheapy IC HPT's and a 50 pack of OPK's. I also bought a basal body temperature thermometer and I have decided to start temping to also aid in predictin ovulation and pregnancy. I joined fertility friend's website and was looking at info on charting and at other girl's charts. We also have preseed and softcups left over from when we were TTC before. So long story short I am going to be super prepared to start TTC in my September cycle!!!:thumbup:

I decided to make a ticker to count down the days until my surgery....:happydance:



https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10718;416/st/20120829/e/Surgery-Hysteroscopy+-Lap/k/0d6b/event.png


My bloodwork is scheduled for next saturday morning. They test for prenancy and they check your white blood cell count to make sure you dont have any infection, and are healthy enough for surgery.

Please wish me luck, I am hoping for the best case scenario, that they can unblock my second tube, and they dont discover any other problems well they are in there!!!!:flower:


----------



## Maddy40

Sounds like you are able to see beyond the surgery to the good stuff that might happen afterwards. I think that's really important. Best of luck!


----------



## wannabeprego

Maddy40 said:


> Sounds like you are able to see beyond the surgery to the good stuff that might happen afterwards. I think that's really important. Best of luck!

Thanks..:hugs: Surgery is less than a week away!!! I agree the benefits outweight the risk for sure!!!:thumbup:


----------



## afromamma

Hey wannabepreggo, wishing you the best possible outcome for your surgery, trust me you'll feel like a new person, the hope you feel after is terrific!


----------



## brassy

Hello wannabepreggo!

Thanks for starting this thread! I will be having laparoscopy to have an intrauterine polyp removed sometime next week. I have known about my polyp since before starting to conceive. We have tried for 14 cycles unseccesfully. I have asked three drs and got three different opinions about the polyp being a possible problem. So, after a very good hsg and a good sa from DH we decided to have it removed this cycle. 
Good luck with your surgery...I will be stalking this thread!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks again for the good luck wishes girls!!!Only 2 more days!!!!!!!!!!!https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Nervous.gif :wacko::wacko::wacko:

Lordy the suspense is killing me, nerves are getting to me!!! 

@Brassy, fingers crossed that the surgery is what we both need to get our BFP's finally!!!Good luck and baby dust to you!!! :dust::dust: 

Make sure you stop back bye and let us know how your surgery goes!! I will do an update after mine is done as well!!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

EEEEeeeekkkkkkkk..... OMG!!!!! Only 1 more day until Surgery..........:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


I have to be at the outpatient surgery center tomorrow morning at 6:30 am and the surgery is scheduled for 7am. I will be updating the thread with the outcome after it is done, and once I am feeling up to it, which might not be until Thursday!! Fingers crossed I wake up after surgery with 2 open healthy tubes and a cleaned out/healthy uterus!!!!:thumbup: 

Lordy I need something for my nerves and anxiety to calm me down today!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko: I just reminding myself that everything is going to be alright and trying to focus on the positives after it is done!!!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/businessman_nervous_md_wht.gif


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Sending good vibes in your direction!! My surgeon gave me some xanax to take the day before my surgery!! It helped a lot!!


----------



## Hope41more

Good luck for your surgery tomorrow. I know how anxious you are feeling as i am having a lap and hysterscopy on the 7th sep. I had a HSG in June and found out both my tubes are blocked at the proximal end. My world came crashing down when i got my results, takes a lot for me to cry and i was inconsolable. My emotions are up and down at the moment, i am so scared to what they might find and whether it will be a success than the operation itself. Fingers crossed all goes well and you have a speedy recovery. xxx


----------



## TooExcited

Good luck for tomorrow Hun. Wishing you a very speedy recovery and a very successful outcome!

I have a lap, hysteroscopy, Hysteroscopic selective salpingograhy and tubular reconnulation (whatever all of that actually means!!!) in October so I will be very interested to know how you feel after the procedure and more importantly i have my fingers crossed for you that it leads to a BFP!!!

Make sure you get as much sleep tonight as you can Hun.

Xxxx


----------



## wannabeprego

TeddyBearPug said:


> Sending good vibes in your direction!! My surgeon gave me some xanax to take the day before my surgery!! It helped a lot!!

Thanks for the well wishes!!!:hugs: I shoud of asked for some xanax!! I have used it before when I was having panick attacks in the past and it worked like a charm, and I definatly should of used some today to help with my anxiety level!!! :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

Hope41more said:


> Good luck for your surgery tomorrow. I know how anxious you are feeling as i am having a lap and hysterscopy on the 7th sep. I had a HSG in June and found out both my tubes are blocked at the proximal end. My world came crashing down when i got my results, takes a lot for me to cry and i was inconsolable. My emotions are up and down at the moment, i am so scared to what they might find and whether it will be a success than the operation itself. Fingers crossed all goes well and you have a speedy recovery. xxx

Good luck with your September surgery!! I really hope that they can unblock your tubes andI I will keep you in my prayers for the best possible outcome!!! Big hugs to you hun!!!:hugs: Fingers crossed it is just what you need to get your BFP also!!! :dust::dust:

You will have to come back to the thread after your surgery is done and let us know how it went for you. I am going to upate the thread after mine is done also!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

TooExcited said:


> Good luck for tomorrow Hun. Wishing you a very speedy recovery and a very successful outcome!
> 
> I have a lap, hysteroscopy, Hysteroscopic selective salpingograhy and tubular reconnulation (whatever all of that actually means!!!) in October so I will be very interested to know how you feel after the procedure and more importantly i have my fingers crossed for you that it leads to a BFP!!!
> 
> Make sure you get as much sleep tonight as you can Hun.
> 
> Xxxx

Thanks for the well wishes!!!:flower: Good luck with your October surgery!! Fingers crossd we both get our BFP's and the surgery is just what we needed to finally get prego!!! :dust::dust: 

Come back to the thread and let us know how your surgery goes also!!:thumbup:


----------



## brassy

Good luck for tomorrow!!!


----------



## onebumpplease

wannabeprego, I hope the surgery was a success, with no surprises :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of the support girls!! :hugs:

I am home laying upstairs in the master bedroom relaxing. DH is being really sweet and he is waiting on me on hand and foot. He is making me dinner right now. 

So we got to the surgical center on time at 6:30 am. We woke up super early at like 4:45 am because we live a little over an hour away from the surgical center. 

I was calm up until I was in the back and I gotten undressed and had put on my gown, When the nurse put in the needle into my hand for the IV, it stung like a hot pocker, and my nerves got the best of me and I started crying.:cry: They gave me warm blankets asked a bunch of medical questions related to my medical history, and they also confirm your identity and repeadetly ask what surgery you are there for. 

My Dr came in and he was very nice and calming. he talked to me about the surgery and asked ifI had any questions. Next thing I know I am being taken into the surgical room, with a bunch of nurses and the anathesia people. Once I was strapped onto the table the anathesia guy told me he was putting something into my IV to put me to sleep, I felt my eyes go rolling into my head and than next thing I am waking up in the recovery room. 

My DR stopped by to let me know that he was able to unblock my second tube, so now I have 2 open tubes!!!:happydance::happydance: he successfuly removed my polyp from my uterus and now it looks good. He also removed some scar tissue well he was in there, and he found endometrios which he removed as well. So it was a good thing he did the lap because he was able to remove the scar tissue and discovered that I have endometrios. So overall I am happy about the end result, but a little worried about the endometrios and how that is going to affect my TTC. :shrug: But he removed it, so hopefully it wont have an impact now? I need to talk to the DR about this and do some research about this on my end. Well I was in the recovery room I was shivering because it was so chilly, and the nurse was making me do breathing exersizes to calm me down, because I was freaking out a little after I woke up. They also gave me juice and grahm crackers, ice pop, crushed ice, I started out with the light fluids and than had the food after. 

I have a bunch of color pictures from the surgery that I want to scan and post so you girls can see. Hopefully I will be able to do that soon. They are pretty neat pictures. 

So I am recovering okay. I was prescribed a RX for an antibiotic and for pain meds. I am super sleepy from the anathesia and keep falling asleep. 

My belly is all bloated from the air in it, and i have 2 cuts, a bunch of small ones above my belly button, and one cute inmy groin area. The cut in my belly button is draining alot and has blood coming out and pooling up behind my bandage, I have changed it once and will be changing it again soon. The belly button is worrying me a little, but I did read in the paper work that it is normal to have some draining from that wound. Hopefully it will stop bleeding soon though. 

My maxi pad was soaked after the surgery with alot of blood, But now the flow is much lighter, so that is good.The nurse warned me that if the blood stayed heavy and was soaking maxis in one hour than i need to goto the ER, but the blood flow has subsided. I also keep feeling like I need to go pee, and no matter how much I pee it isn't enough, I think it was from the IV fluids they gave me though. The feeling is getting better now and subsiding so hopefully it will be gone in a few days. MY throat is really soar from the breathing tube, and I cant eat hard dry foods like bread without it feeling like it will get caught in my throat, so far I ate ice cream and I am having soup for dinner.

Overall the experience wasn't to bad. I think the anticpation and waiting is the worst part. My DR and the nurses at the surgical center were all very nice to me.


----------



## TooExcited

Thank you so much for posting such a detailed reply. You must be exhausted so get some rest.

Fab news on the unblocked tubes and endo removal. Bfp for you really soon!!!

Rest up hun and come back in a few days when you're feeling better 

Xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks again for stopping in to see how my surgery went girls!!! :flower:

Well here are the pictures from my surgery......

I am putting them on a spoiler in case anyone is squemish about seeing this stufff...



Spoiler
This is a picture of my polyp and him getting ready to take it out..I think the dot in the one pic is him opening up my other tube...
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/CCF08292012_00003.jpg

This is a picture of him removing scar tissue, the white spider web type stuff is the scar tissue

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/CCF08292012_00002.jpg


POlyp being removed...
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/CCF08292012_00001.jpg

The circled areas are the endometriosis, and more pics of him removing the scar tissue as well..

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/CCF08292012_00000.jpg


----------



## Hope41more

I am so happy your surgery went well and i hope all the surgeons hard work enables you to get your BFP!!!! Oh it gives me hope. 
I was in such a state yest, woke up at 4am- was anxious and upset thinking of what you were going through for rest of the day. I was inconsolable in june when i got the bad news my tubes are blocked but think i have buried how i have been feeling. I could not stop crying and it takes a lot for me to cry, guess it has hit home my surgery is in a week. For the past 13wks i have been having bad anxiety attacks, guess your emotions have to come out one way or another. 
I hope you have a speedy recovery and the baby of your dreams is on its way very soon. xxx


----------



## Hope41more

Oh and thank you for sharing your story and photos. Very kind of you. xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

Hope41more said:


> Oh and thank you for sharing your story and photos. Very kind of you. xxx

your welcome hun!!:flower: I will be keeping you in my thoughts and payers that your upcoming surgery is a success and that you can move onto get your BFP!!! :dust::dust: Good luck hun!!! Please stop by the thread after your surgery and let me know how it goes after you have it!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## brassy

I wish you a very quick recovery and a BFP asap!!! I am glad that everything went well. 

My hysteroscopy and polypectomy is next week. Already feel nervous :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

brassy said:


> I wish you a very quick recovery and a BFP asap!!! I am glad that everything went well.
> 
> My hysteroscopy and polypectomy is next week. Already feel nervous :wacko:

Good luck hun!!! You are going to be just fine!! :hugs::hugs: If you are anything like me than you make it out to be so much worse in your head than what is is actually going to be!! It really isn't bad, and recovery is quick!! Keep me updated on how everything goes!!:winkwink: I will be thinking of you!! :hugs:


----------



## Time4baby2012

Hi all,
I'm having a hysterscopy (sp?) tomorrow. I'm curious to hear how everyones recovery is going.


----------



## brassy

Hi there! I had my hysteroscopy on September 5, during which they removed a large uterine polyp and had a D&C. I had some light bleeding during that day and brown spotting for about 5 days after. I didn't have to take any painkillers, I could just feel some contractions while my uterus was trying to heal. These stopped with the spotting. First AF afterwards was a bit long, but apart from that a month and a half later I am doing fine. We started ttc again and I am currently in my first tww after polypectomy. It is an easy procedure. It will be okay! Take care and good luck!


----------



## wannabeprego

I am fully recovered now from my surgeries. I had draining from my belly button from the lap procedure for about 3 days, which was normal. My belly was tender for the first couple of days, but I had pain meds and it wasn't to bad. I was also on antibioitcis to prevent infectionas well.I had pullingin my belly button and a slight soarness for a few weeks after, but it was mild discomfort and it is gone now. I was able to get back to TTC 7 days after the surgeries. I had 2 days of bleeding and Ihad to wear a maxi after the surgery. My first AF cycle as very long, with 4 days of spotting and than 3 days of normal flow for a 7 day long period. My next AF was heavier than normal with more spotting before AF a well. Good luck, Ihope the surgery goes well for you and that you had a quick and speedy recovery!!:flower:


----------



## louimum

hey girls hopeyou dont mind me jumping on this thread. long story short.....tttc nearly 4yrs. may this yr had clear hsg. lap in june showed severe extensive adhesions totally preventing egg capture. aug had full laparotomy to remove all this mess. just had 1cycle since then with no bfp :-(( currently cd 7 (taken clomid 2-6) so awaiting ov!!! i know my adhesions arent the same as you ladies but i love talking to people in similar circumstances as infertility can be ever so lonely xxx good luck to everyone


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls hope you dont mind me joining in?

i had a lap/dye and hysteroscopy yesterday. The dr said that they couldnt find a R/tube and the R/ovary was small. There was some endo behind my L/ovary but that was removed and everything else was fine. do you ladies think that this will have a big impact on me conceiving? i am trying to stay positive but cant help but feel low about the news. Also i am in alot of pain today but nowhere near as bad as yesterday!

Any help would be massivley appreciated :flower:


----------



## xanzaba

Wannabeprego, thanks for sharing. Just went in to dr. And found 3 or 4 polyps they'll remove. Good news is everything else (and they did every test) was good, so hopefully this will fix it. If my math is right, you had some success after?


----------



## laustiredttc

goodness this was a long time ago. But good news ladies, it took us 6 1/2 months after the operation and we are not finally expecting. good luck to all of you ladies and :dust:


----------



## xanzaba

Congrats laustiredttc! Hoping for an easy 9mos for you!


----------



## laustiredttc

Thanks hun, its been such a long road already :) its great that they removed the polyps. Here is wishing you good luck for the road ahead :dust:


----------



## xanzaba

I don't know whether I should be happy (they found something treatable!) or nervous. Thank you for pushing me more toward the happy end :)


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hun please dont be worried. When i had mine they told me i was born with only one tube on the left, my left ovary and a non functional right ovary. Plus they said i had a low amh and also i had some endometriosis behind my left ovary which they also removed. I truly believe that we would still be ttc if we had not had this operation. Its all good from here huni so now you can have lots of fun :sex: lots and lots of luck. Just think now that they know what it was you have even more of a chance getting your :bfp: now :hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

Thank you laustiredttc, your story is very comforting :)

I know this thread is old, so I'm going to try rejuvenate it. I'll try to blend the scientific with the personal, and would be happy to share, sympathize, wait together... Hopefully it will help someone else. But at the least it will be a release valve for me.

On a personal note, I'm in my mid 30s in relatively good health. A couple of years ago, I had some general body aches. After repeatedly telling my doctor it was not fibromyalgia or pscyhosomatic, they finally diagnosed me with polycythemia, a rare condition where you have too many red blood cells. After 1 year ttc (well part ntnc), I had some spotting. Implantation, I hoped, but no. A while later they confirmed endometrial polyps. Turns out this could account for the polycythemia. Fertility-wise, other than the polyps and I mildly raised TSH level (3.3), DH and I have excellent fertility profiles.

I have a hysteroscopy, polypectomy, and D&C for 9/9/2013. After reading about it, I wish we could just do it today. But doctor says it is best to wait for next month. If he said jump, I would ask how high, so we wait. Who knows, this month could work. With well over 1 year ttc, I have my doubts. But I did have an HSG which is supposed to help the odds.

I geeked out on scientific papers about hysteroscopy yesterday. I feel that this is definitely the next step for us. I love my doctor and have utmost faith in him, but I have an analytical mind and needed to see the science for myself.

In case anyone is in the same boat, here's what I've learned:

average age range for patients with polyps- mid 30s

chance of complication- 1-2%, vast majority were minor complications

chance of recurrence- maximum 5%. This was a smaller study, and some studies showed recurrence rates as low as 1%)

proportion of participants that became pregnant after procedure- on the low end, one study said 40 (this was a group with multiple failed IVFs and on average 6+ years of ttc), on the high end, 78%!!! Now the studies differ on whether the participants differed with whether they tried the natural way, IUI, or IVF, follow-up times were different, etc.
I'd say that 60% is likely to be accurate.

If anyone wants the references, I've listed them and even have a write up (please ask!). 

Between the findings and what I've heard on the boards, I feel hope again and my aim here is to share this hope with anybody feeling lost. I will follow up regularly and report my successes and my set backs.

Baby dust to all


----------



## CaliDreaming

xanzaba said:


> Thank you laustiredttc, your story is very comforting :)
> 
> I know this thread is old, so I'm going to try rejuvenate it. I'll try to blend the scientific with the personal, and would be happy to share, sympathize, wait together... Hopefully it will help someone else. But at the least it will be a release valve for me.
> 
> On a personal note, I'm in my mid 30s in relatively good health. A couple of years ago, I had some general body aches. After repeatedly telling my doctor it was not fibromyalgia or pscyhosomatic, they finally diagnosed me with polycythemia, a rare condition where you have too many red blood cells. After 1 year ttc (well part ntnc), I had some spotting. Implantation, I hoped, but no. A while later they confirmed endometrial polyps. Turns out this could account for the polycythemia. Fertility-wise, other than the polyps and I mildly raised TSH level (3.3), DH and I have excellent fertility profiles.
> 
> I have a hysteroscopy, polypectomy, and D&C for 9/9/2013. After reading about it, I wish we could just do it today. But doctor says it is best to wait for next month. If he said jump, I would ask how high, so we wait. Who knows, this month could work. With well over 1 year ttc, I have my doubts. But I did have an HSG which is supposed to help the odds.
> 
> I geeked out on scientific papers about hysteroscopy yesterday. I feel that this is definitely the next step for us. I love my doctor and have utmost faith in him, but I have an analytical mind and needed to see the science for myself.
> 
> In case anyone is in the same boat, here's what I've learned:
> 
> average age range for patients with polyps- mid 30s
> 
> chance of complication- 1-2%, vast majority were minor complications
> 
> chance of recurrence- maximum 5%. This was a smaller study, and some studies showed recurrence rates as low as 1%)
> 
> proportion of participants that became pregnant after procedure- on the low end, one study said 40 (this was a group with multiple failed IVFs and on average 6+ years of ttc), on the high end, 78%!!! Now the studies differ on whether the participants differed with whether they tried the natural way, IUI, or IVF, follow-up times were different, etc.
> I'd say that 60% is likely to be accurate.
> 
> If anyone wants the references, I've listed them and even have a write up (please ask!).
> 
> Between the findings and what I've heard on the boards, I feel hope again and my aim here is to share this hope with anybody feeling lost. I will follow up regularly and report my successes and my set backs.
> 
> Baby dust to all

Hi xanzaba! Good luck with your hysterocopy/polypectomy/d&c next month. I've read a lot of studies on the procedure as well, and it really does seem to do the trick for some women.

I had a hysteroscopy and polypectomny in June, in conjunction with my laparoscopy. My polyp was very small, but it had caused my lining to be extra thick and the inside of my uterus looked extremely red and irritated. I think I may have had a d&c done as well looking at the before and after pics and the amount of bleeding I experienced post procedure. 

I am on my second cycle of trying after those procedures. I am hopeful, but at the same time, I've been trying for almost two years now, so I am realistic at the same time. When I got the bfn the month afterward, I was a quite despondent, but now I realize it could be that my body was still healing and that my lining was too thin after all the bleeding I experienced the month before. The studies are very reassuring though and I find myself reviewing them often.


----------



## xanzaba

Thank you, Calidreaming, for your story. I'm glad that I'm not the only one geeking out on here!

How was the procedure/recovery for you? Did they give you the happy gas? How long did it take until you were you up and about?

Good luck with your adventure- hope to hear some good news soon!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Since I had a laparoscopy too, I was put under general anesthesia. But even with all the procedures I had done, the recovery was not bad at all, but I did feel a lot slower. I wasn't in a lot of pain and stopped taking the pain meds two days afterward because they were making me really sleepy and I hated feeling slow and groggy. I remember the first week, I was most concerned with staying off of the incisions, and I was getting up gingerly to keep from using my abs. I took a week off from work. The second week was better, but I still felt slow. It was a gradual improvement.

I was moving around really slowly for the first week and had to get up gingerly. I started trying to walk again 3-4 days after the surgery. I didn't even feel up to attempting to run like I usually do until two weeks after, and during the middle of my run and I had to go back to walking. I think it took about 3-4 weeks before I started to feel like I had before the surgery.

I was really surprised by the amount of bleeding I had after the surgery. I had bleeding for about 2-3 days afterward that was a little heavier than my normal periods--which are usually pretty moderate flow. I thought the bleeding was over with, but then when AF came 2 weeks later, I bled pretty heavily for 5 days (my periods are usually less than 3 days with only moderately heavy bleeding on the first day and light to moderate flow the rest of the days. We had even attempted to TTC that cycle because I O'ed a week after the lap, but once AF came I realized my body was in no way ready for pregnancy that soon! I'm not sure if the bleeding was from the lap or from the 

Now I'm just hoping that it's a matter of time because the only thing left for us to do is IVF, which we can't afford.


----------



## xanzaba

29 days to go until surgery. 3 dpo and starting to feel some tww symptoms this month. I never realized how much I wanted a BFP until I started imagining all these symptoms each month. So far, my tww symptoms are:

2dpo- pressure in lower abdomen (different than O pains, which were on left side, this is central). Also, nausea in early evening.
3dpo- same pressure and bbs seem to have grown a bit

Now I know this is too early to have symptoms caused by progesterone, but there are many things we don't know, such as what symptoms early pregnancy factor causes. Could also be wishful thinking, or denial that surgery will actually occur. Did have an HSG this month which is supposed to boost fertility. Will try not to be too tww obsessed... will probably fail :)


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey ladies hope its all going well!

Xanzaba, i totally love all of the stats, reserach etc... sometimes i felt as if i knew more than some of the nurses, docs etc... as i had done that much research on the different types of fertility. Will be lurking in here hun counting down the days till your op with ya :)

Hey Cali, its great to see you in here :thumbup: How long has been since your ops hun? 

It took us just over 6 months after our op to get our bfp, i think my body needed that time to readjust itself in order to be ready. 

Hoping you dont mind me lurking in here girls to see how you all get on :hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hi laus! I had my surgery in June so I'm in my second cycle of trying this time. I am relieved to hear that it took you six months afterward to conceive. How were your periods after your surgery? Were you really anxious when you got bfns on times you tried after the surgery? I am feeling pretty hopeless right now.

I know there are so many women who fall pregnant immediately after the lap/hysteroscopy, but I agree, I do think it takes some women more time to heal. My first period after the surgery was a killer, and while my second one was much better, I had terrible 2ww symptoms. This 2ww I have felt surprisingly good and energetic and haven't had any symptoms at all. I guess my hormones are back where they're supposed to be.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Calidreaming- where are you on your 2ww? If it helps, we can keep each other company. I also understand if that's not what you need to do right now.

It's been a rollercoaster for me, that's for sure. The first month trying I was convinced it took. There have been a few months where I couldn't believe AF showed up, including last December, when everything looked bleak. Have you done clomid or IUI? I haven't been there yet, but I heard they are less expensive.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Xanzaba, I'm 5 dpo today. Wow, we're really close cycle wise. I'm doing clomid/bravelle/HCG trigger and timed intercourse, and my two previous cycles I had tons of symptoms but this one I feel completely normal. We're not doing IUI to keep costs down since the RE told me it probably wouldn't increase our chances that much. So the only thing I have to pay for are the drugs and those are only around $200 a month whereas I'd have to pay over $1000 per cycle for IUI. 

Rollercoaster ride is a perfect way of describing TTC. I've also had those months where I was convinced I was pregnant and so crushed when it didn't happen. Last cycle was like that, and I even had gotten a positive OPK at 12 dpo (I was too chicken to use a hpt). AF have the nerve to be a day late to make things even worse.


----------



## xanzaba

Ugh, hate AF! I remember the first time I realized that AF meant one less chance to get pregnant. It made me so sad. We started trying a month later. I've never been pregnant and starting to worry I may never be...

Our cycles are pretty close! I'm at either 3 or 4 dpo depending upon if I start from temp peak or last EWCM. With the heat and air conditioning my temps are more erratic than usual. 

I hope you get your BFP this month :)


----------



## xanzaba

Laustiredttc- the more the merrier, and especially with that baby dust all over you! How are you getting on with your pregnancy?

General question- do either of you ladies know what causes polyps/increases the risk? A few years back, my TSH was in a nice healthy range (1.7). For the past 2 years, my TSH has been high (3 +), borderline hypothyroid, but has never gotten to 4. Last appointment it was 3.3, highest ever. Does thyroid disease increase odds of polyps? My current doc is going to test me again at pre-op and if it is above 3 is going to put me on hormones. My last doctor (GP) said it 3.2 was good, and wouldn't even repeat the test.


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey Cali, my periods were a bit off after the surgery being heavy then light. I even bled in two cycles were i ovulated? Then one month for the first time ever since ttc i am 98% certain i didn't even ovulate, a first for me. So i started to think that maybe the op had even messed up my body but then i realized that my body just needed some time to heal itself. The endo was removed and my body was responding to that. So i guess i'm saying to give it a bit of time and see what happens then. :hugs:

Hey xanzaba, cheers hun. I don't really like going in the first or sec tri forums. 

I remember my mum telling me my aunty had polyps before having them removed, a while later she got preg. I don't think there is anything definitive that would cause polyps hun or increase their risk. Did you say that you have had your estrogen levels checked? Sometimes an excess of the hormone can promote polyps to grow so might be a good idea to check them. Also i would def ask your doctor more about your TSH levels as i have heard that this could possibly have an affect on fertility as some doctors even say that having a TSH level of between 1-2 is the ideal for women being able to normalize. 
I only have a limited knowledge on this so please don't take this as gospel hun :hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

laustiredttc said:


> Hey Cali, my periods were a bit off after the surgery being heavy then light. I even bled in two cycles were i ovulated? Then one month for the first time ever since ttc i am 98% certain i didn't even ovulate, a first for me. So i started to think that maybe the op had even messed up my body but then i realized that my body just needed some time to heal itself. The endo was removed and my body was responding to that. So i guess i'm saying to give it a bit of time and see what happens then. :hugs:
> 
> Hey xanzaba, cheers hun. I don't really like going in the first or sec tri forums.

Very interesting. Thanks for sharing. I was afraid the op had messed me up too! I can understand why you don't like the pregnancy forums. It must be quite an adjustment after dealing with TTC so long. 



xanzaba said:


> Laustiredttc- the more the merrier, and especially with that baby dust all over you! How are you getting on with your pregnancy?
> 
> General question- do either of you ladies know what causes polyps/increases the risk? A few years back, my TSH was in a nice healthy range (1.7). For the past 2 years, my TSH has been high (3 +), borderline hypothyroid, but has never gotten to 4. Last appointment it was 3.3, highest ever. Does thyroid disease increase odds of polyps? My current doc is going to test me again at pre-op and if it is above 3 is going to put me on hormones. My last doctor (GP) said it 3.2 was good, and wouldn't even repeat the test.

I agree with Lau. No one really knows what causes polyps, but they do grow from excess estrogen so they think that may be a cause. My estrogen was completely normal, so I have no idea why a got a polyp. I know it was there years before I got pregnant. I think it may have grown while I was pregnant and caused the problems I am experiencing now. My TSH was on the low side at .5, but I was told not to worry about it. I wonder if that caused it to form.


----------



## xanzaba

laustiredttc said:


> I remember my mum telling me my aunty had polyps before having them removed, a while later she got preg. I don't think there is anything definitive that would cause polyps hun or increase their risk. Did you say that you have had your estrogen levels checked? Sometimes an excess of the hormone can promote polyps to grow so might be a good idea to check them. Also i would def ask your doctor more about your TSH levels as i have heard that this could possibly have an affect on fertility as some doctors even say that having a TSH level of between 1-2 is the ideal for women being able to normalize.
> I only have a limited knowledge on this so please don't take this as gospel hun :hugs:

The doc did check estrogen and it was normal. The only thing off is the TSH. It's been in the 3 range for a bit. They're going to do a full thyroid panel and see if I have Hashimoto's. Hopefully figuring out what is going on with my thyroid and the hysteroscopy will do the trick.

Had a bit of a set back today and lost my brave face. :nope: I decided to call the doc to schedule the pre-op and the surgery. When the assistant answered, I couldn't speak. She was very friendly and understanding about my choking up. When I put the phone down, I realized I was shaking so hard my glass of water was sloshing all over the place. Spilt water, of all things, sent me into a sobbing fit.

The next thing on my list was the DMV. DH decided to come with me to get his license renewed as well. After a surprisingly efficient, friendly and short DMV experience, we stopped at a mall for lunch and to return some items. Well, my darling, darling DH had me cracking up pointing out the most eccentric clothes/furniture and guessing where one might wear/put them. I was crying with laughter by the end of shopping.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Yeah, choking up happens sometimes when TTC. I've broken down a couple of times on the phone and at appointments. Embarassing, but I guess all those negative emotions have to come out sometime. Your dh is a dear for cheering you up afterward!


----------



## laustiredttc

ah bless huni, Cali is right TTC is such an emotional rollercoaster that the emotions we have tend to come out when we least expect them. Its better out than in huni :hugs:

Where would we be as well without are amazing dh, they always come through for us :)


----------



## xanzaba

I know the doctor said polyps reduce your chance of implantation, so I'm trying not to get excited. But my chest is aching! For 3 or 4 days now, I only have one or two bras I can wear, and the cups are a bit snug. Plus, yesterday I ate anything that wasn't nailed down. For lunch I had asian noodles, when it came out I thought- "That is a huge plate of noodles" and after I thought "Well, there were a ton a vegetables in there".

:winkwink:


----------



## laustiredttc

eeeek that was the only thing i noticed hun too. very slightly sore and veiny boobs but only very slightly for me, fx this is it for you huni :dust:


----------



## CaliDreaming

I hope you get your bfp xanzaba. Remember, polyps only reduce your chances of implantations, they don't take you out of the game entirely so you still have a shot. I am pretty sure I had my polyp when I got pregnant the first time around. It took me 8 months but it eventually happened.


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks, ladies, for all the support. Really wanted to test today, but woke up in the middle of the night to pee. Oh well, I'll increase chance of BFP by waiting one more day.


----------



## laustiredttc

Another sign, waking up in the night to pee ;)


----------



## xanzaba

Well, after having loads of symptoms this month, there was a day where it just stopped. AF showed her nasty head yesterday and I am okay with it. I'm pretty sure something happened (good) but there was just a failure to implant (going to get fixed with the polypectomy). After seeing doctor, DH is aware of needing to take care of himself (drink less, watch blood sugar- he's a type 1 diabetic). There have been other months where symptoms began and then just stopped, so I am thinking that the polypectomy is going to be a good thing.

I have a pre-op appointment on Thursday. So glad the time has slipped by so fast! Vacation followed by busy time at work. I am going to be going to post-op appointment before I know it.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sorry AF came but so glad to see you're still optimistic. The research on the success rates after polypectomy really are encouraging.


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks Calidreaming! My odds will be good and I'm not worried. I was talking to my mother the other day and she was saying if it wasn't meant to be, it's not meant to be. I began thinking, DH and I have a pretty good life, and I love my work. Somehow this whole thing becomes larger than life and I couldn't see beyond the next TWW. I think it will be good to take a break. I'm going to try to get back in better shape in the meantime and concentrate on work and friends and me.


----------



## Pray2Conceive

Hi Girls. Researched to the point of not being able to do anything else. Can any of you give me information on what next to expect. We love our Dr and staff but not knowing all the questions it seems that we are not being told all the information that we need to know. Its like we can not learn enough about any and all of this. TTC for two years plus. Had all the tests mid 30's and all tested fine. DH is good but a little lower then average, he had varicoceles surgery ouch to correct over heating. His numbers increased and is good. We decided with info to do ICSI, again on the eve of hopefully reaching our goals another test is recommended they have suspicion of uterine polyps, another delay do we retest or go for the OP hysteroscope. They said rather then put me through OP HYst not knowing for certain wait for next period and do retesting. If it does not show then we just continue on schedule, if not then go on BC pills to keep lining thin and do the OP HYST. Nervous! but I had to do it they said it would make it much more risky to conceive, implant and to carry full term without a miscarriage if they were not removed. So I did it, about a week ago. Nervous, Dr nurses were all very nice did not like the anesthesiologist cold short and made my DH feel like he was invisible. Dr spoke after with DH told him everything went well showed him pictures (I want a copy) Told him removed polyps ?2 and polypy type material sections? Is this material the start of new polyps? They did not see any of this material in the saline sonogram? Dr said I now have a beautiful clean uterus and that we were now good to proceed. Our question is How long till we have sex and TTC? How soon can we do ICSI transfer and that it will be the best time and soonest possible with the best chances of success? (With only small polyps and polypy material removed and having had only moderate bleeding the first day after OP that diminished to non within three days). Thank you for any information that anyone can confirm from first hand experience. Thank you, Praying


----------



## CaliDreaming

I had a hysteroscopy and a lap and my doctor put no restrictions on sex afterward. On my discharge sheet she said I could resume all activities after I felt up to it. I stopped bleeding a little more than two days afterward, and we started dtd again about 4-5 days afterward because I wanted to catch ovulation. I got a bfn that cycle but I had no complications from having resumed TTC that early. 

I don't have any experience with IVF but from what I've read they almost always immediately resume with IVF after polypectomies. I think when you're trying naturally, it may take some time to build the lining back for some women but with IVF they give you drugs to do that so it doesn't matter.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Praying- sounds like you're doing well! Haven't had the polypectomy yet so I don't know what it'll be like. My doctor said that he recommends taking birth control pills, so I assume that it would be 3-4 weeks after surgery.

Sounds like we have a similar course. I'm mid-30s with everything else on track. Hope that you will keep us updated on your journey.

Also, did you have general anaesthesia? I'm trying to figure out what to expect...


----------



## Pray2Conceive

xanzaba said:


> Hi Praying- sounds like you're doing well! Haven't had the polypectomy yet so I don't know what it'll be like. My doctor said that he recommends taking birth control pills, so I assume that it would be 3-4 weeks after surgery.
> 
> Sounds like we have a similar course. I'm mid-30s with everything else on track. Hope that you will keep us updated on your journey.
> 
> Also, did you have general anaesthesia? I'm trying to figure out what to expect...

Hi xanzaba- I had general anaesthesia. The anaestheoligist the hospital used we did not like, cold and brief, he made my DH feel as if he wasn't even there, that infuriated both of us. As far as how it went for me I knew nothing till it was done. I woke up groggy, normal for this, discharge like a heavy cycle, more discomfort then pain, for me something like a heavy period. The only pain meds I took was while I was still in the recovery room. They gave me a script that DH had filled for me but never really needed it. I did take one extra strength regular over the counter tylenol the first night. Three days and all spotting stopped. This morning I got what feels like gas pains again, but nothing horrible. My Dr has me on BC pills at least till tomorrow when we see her for post op and consult? She told us that we would only be maybe two weeks behind what we initially wanted in timing. We are worried cause for a year and a half it has been a rollercoaster ride that has been really tough, worries, concerns, emotions, not knowing at times if what all this is doing to both of us, our lives, our health, our finances and the billing oh my God we have never seen a billing disaster that this has been, between the insurance co which for us covers very little and the providers it is so ambiguous that we don't know with out asking what anything is and what was or not paid, this is the last thing we need to go through with all this. Everytime we get over the current problem another one comes up. My DH trys to be strong for me us, he does everything he can, he works long hours and comes home and still wants to do everything and anything for me, but it has gotten to the point that both of us have times that we cannot control our emotions and we break down and cry uncontrolably at any time for unknown reasons making us sometimes think and question is all this really worth having children? *Well the answer is YES a hundred thousand million times* *YES*. We soon will be married for three years we dated for a long time and knew each other for more then ten years b4 we got married and good or bad we did not live together. We discussed many things in those years and on our wedding day we knew each other better then we knew ourselves. The long courtship was not planned life just sometimes makes things happen. My point is we discussed children family and what we both wanted our lives together to bring us to. We both come from large families. We promised each other at least five children health and finances permitting. Now we wonder if all the times I missed or was late for my period was because of these polyps? Prior to TTC my periods were always on time 28 days like clock work but sometings heavy and more painfull then others. Back to what to expect beyond what I said above for me if I had to do it again I would have no second thoughts about it, for me it really was not bad, tired, mild to moderate discomfort, some crampiing, not much bleeding, mild blooting. We all are different and each case is different and depends on so many things, but now having been through it and both I and DH researching this to the point that it was all that we did, I feel that if you go to a specialist that does these things all the time it shouldn't be all that bad. Tomorrow We get I hope the word on when we can proceed, Oh Please Dear God let us all finially start having the families we all are wanting to have. Sorry about this long post but this whole thing has really taken over our entire lives. Just maybe after going through all this it will amke raising our children like a party LOL.


----------



## Pray2Conceive

CaliDreaming said:


> I had a hysteroscopy and a lap and my doctor put no restrictions on sex afterward. On my discharge sheet she said I could resume all activities after I felt up to it. I stopped bleeding a little more than two days afterward, and we started dtd again about 4-5 days afterward because I wanted to catch ovulation. I got a bfn that cycle but I had no complications from having resumed TTC that early.
> 
> I don't have any experience with IVF but from what I've read they almost always immediately resume with IVF after polypectomies. I think when you're trying naturally, it may take some time to build the lining back for some women but with IVF they give you drugs to do that so it doesn't matter.

Hi Calidreaming- Wow that is great for you. My Dr told me nothing till at least tomorrow which will be a week since my operation and all I had was a hysteroscopy to remove uterine polyps and polypy matterial. I hope that you are right about meds will make it that we can proceed right away with out risking anything. I am still concerned about that though because Dr wants me to continue BC pills at least till she sees us tomorrow?
It is great news that you had no complications from TTC right after your operation. We hope that you too will have great news with your next cycle.


----------



## xanzaba

Hello Pray- sounds like it was well worth it, finances notwithstanding! On a serious note, it sounds like we are pretty similar in our ttcing.

I think this is(for me, was for you) the thing to do and hope you will keep us in the loop with your recovery. 

During the surgery I want to know nothing, so no local anaesthetic. This might sound weird to say, but I've had wisdom teeth with and without global anaesthetic and thought the recovery was easier after global. Have a pre-op on Thursday, surgery on the 9th. Will let you know how it goes!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Pray, how did your appointment go?


----------



## xanzaba

Have my pre-op this morning. Set my alarm so I wouldn't oversleep, but was up at 5:30 without help.

Don't know why, but I am getting really nervous for pre-op appointment. Could barely think of anything else once they called to confirm the appointment. I'm sure everything will be okay. Just wish this was already done and over and I was on the other side looking back. Waiting a month is tough!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Good luck at the pre-op! I'm sure everything will be fine!


----------



## xanzaba

So frustrated and need advice- the appointment went fine, but afterward he asked if I had any questions. I asked "Don't I need to be on birth control", to which he responded "We're not going to do IVF!". Then I started thinking- last month he said I couldn't have the procedure because it was day 14 of my cycle and there was a chance I could be pregnant and that it is better to do the surgery before ovulation. But this time it is day 16, so I definitely would have O'ed! He didn't mention anything about not bd'ing. 

On top of this, now he says that some of DH's levels are borderline, and probably male infertility, and not the polyps, is causing the infertility.

I just don't know what to think anymore...


----------



## CaliDreaming

:hugs::hugs: That is so frustrating. Unfortunately, this is par for the course when dealing with doctors. You really have to take more of role in getting the care you want, because if you leave it up to the docs things like this can happen. This is the thing I'd wished I'd know before I visited an RE. Doctors can give conflicting advice, and two different doctors in the same office can have incredibly different opinions on the same situation. 

One lesson I will take from this journey is that it is important for you, as the patient, to do as much research as you can and push them to give you the care that you need. Especially dealing with infertility, there's a lot that doctors don't know so you should not hesitate to question the doctor along the way to make sure they are crossing all the t's and dotting all the i's. Doctors have so many patients they really don't have time to give each patient the time they deserve.

From what I understand, a lot of docs don't like to perform hysteroscopies after O because of the chance of pregnancy, but others will do it and just take a pregnancy test before performing. For your own peace of mind I'd try to get in touch with a nurse to get the official word on how they handle these things.

On your hubby's sperm analysis, it's a good thing your doc brought this up, because my doc did not and led me to believe my hubby's sperm was just fine when a lot of docs would have disagreed with that advice. It still could be that the polyp is causing your infertility, so it's good that it's being removed. But now you have valuable information about another potential cause and you can work on that at the same time. For me, I had been seeing my RE for months before I got a second opinion elsewhere who felt that it was very unlikely my hubby could get me pregnant based on the results of his SA. The RE I had been seeing felt that my hubby's sperm was borderline, but still felt that it was good enough to get me pregnant and so we didn't take any steps to improve it. Soooo much wasted time and it's going to take several more months before we can expect to see any improvement.

I know firsthand how soul deflating it is to get such contradictory advice from a doctor, but don't let it get you down. You're already getting the polyp taken care of, and now you can start researching articles on sperm. The good news is that many men are able to make dramatic improvements in their sperm quality and counts with diet, lifestyle changes, and supplements. 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

Calidreaming- thank you thank you thank you thank you! I've been sitting here at work starting at my computer while fuming inside. If it doesn't matter what cycle day, I could be almost 4 weeks post-op by now with everything behind me.

I'm sorry you've had so much frustration, but glad to see you are on a good path now. I am really hoping that you get your bump. From your empathy and level-headedness, I can tell you are a good mom :)

You're right about getting the polyps fixed anyway. He'll do his SA and I'll have the polypectomy and then we'll be able to set a course towards a bump. His motility was 58 which is what I assume the doctor is concerned about.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Awww, thanks so much for the kind words!! Hopefully we will both have bumps soon, although I know it must be frustrating to have to delay that for 4 weeks for no reason.

Did you get a copy of the results? Motility is usually given as a percentage and sometimes it's given a score based on how fast and straight they swim. If the motility is 58%, that is actually a pretty good percentage since they like to see over 50% for normal fertility. If they are slow swimmers that could be a problem though. Maybe the count itself or concentration was low??

My hubby's motility was 30% so after my research I don't know how my doc thought that was good enough. :nope:


----------



## xanzaba

Ugh, that's so frustrating that the doctor didn't tell you. I really want a copy of all the records, maybe I'll ask for them before the procedure. I'm not sure what the other scores were- the number was plenty high so I'm sure that it wasn't the count that was the problem.

In general I like this doctor, and feel really comfortable with him. He is responsible yet thorough so I'm not sure what happened here. I think the more senior doctor convinced him last time to wait until this month. But I hate it when asking a question is seen as questioning the doctor's authority.

As for the motility issue, DH is type 1 diabetic, and the doctor said he's never seen a diabetic without some SA abnormalities. Today he said 50-60 was borderline. We'll see if it is motility. This month I put my legs up in the air after bd'ing. It felt silly and I was afraid DH would find it completely unsexy, but he was all for it!


----------



## CaliDreaming

There's sooooo many different figures given about what's normal. I guess 50-60 could be considered borderline if 50% is used as a minimum. Some men have motility of 75% and up. The good news for you is that your hubby's sperm problem is probably not that severe and can easily be improved with a few changes. Maybe this is why your doctor thought the polyp was definitely your main issue the first time. Either way it's good he's covering all bases. 

I feel the same way about challenging doctors. The thing that gets me is that when they give you their opinions, they make it sound like it is 100% the truth and no one can question it--which must makes it even more confusing when your doc tells you one thing at one appointment and then another thing at the next one. I figure that they have spent so many years studying medicine so how can I question them?

Writing this I'm getting so mad at my doctor for not being more concerned about my hubby's sperm results. I know sperm is not really her specialty but still....


----------



## xanzaba

CaliDreaming said:


> Writing this I'm getting so mad at my doctor for not being more concerned about my hubby's sperm results. I know sperm is not really her specialty but still....

It's all ancient history, and it sounds like you have moved on. I didn't mean to bring up bad feelings. I agree we need to be on top of things and not assume all doctors are 100% reliable. My friends says listen to a doctor as an educated guess, but only you know your own body.

On to a lit search!

Thank you again for being there, you made my day eso much better :hugs:


----------



## xanzaba

Well, one week to go and on an emotional rollercoaster. Yesterday DH and I wanted to drive to pick up some furniture, but when we got to car it wouldn't start. We had just gotten it back from dealer because of recall, went on vacation, and this was the first time we were driving it.

Anyway, we took the car into the dealership, and they said it was likely something went wrong when "fixing" the car, but they couldn't get it back until Tuesday. Well, needless to say I was not happy, but the upside was they had a shuttle to a shopping center. DH actually let me shop for him, and we found great deals on things we both liked. Stopped for a pint on the way home, and ended up feeling like we were back in our 20s, no car, no baby worries. We decided to try a recipe for Bernaise sauce to go with chicken and asparagus and it was delicious! Ended up making headway on that box of condoms we've had since before ttc :blush:

For some reason today I feel like I used up all of my good mood and find myself searching for ttc after polypectomy stories and finding only bad news. I should probably put this box of metal away and go enjoy the last couple days of summer.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Xanzaba, you sound you had a lot of fun getting your car fixed! So good that a chore turned into something fun after all. 

The TTC emotional rollercoaster is so exhausting. You really do have good reason to feel that the polypectomy will work. Though there are always bad news stories, there are still tons of women who have had success after it. Just do your best to stay positive and focus on the success stories. 

EVen though it turned out that was probably was not what kept me from conceiving, having it removed will definitely improve my chances of conceiving and if I ever do get pregnant again, I won't have to worry about it causing a miscarriage.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Calidreaming- how is everything with you? What is your current situation? I've been so bogged down in my own world, I forgot to ask :wacko:

What are the options for male related infertility? Do you have a plan?


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hi xanzaba!

Thanks for asking about me!! I'm kind of in a holding pattern now. DH has just started taking supplements, but those take a minimum of 3 months to see improvement. I've been going to therapy in the meantime to help me cope and the therapist suggested that it would be a good time to take a break from TTC, esp with the holidays coming up. It's hard for me to give up TTC completely, so for now, I'm just not doing OPKs or stressing out about the process. I just have an idea of when ovulation is supposed to happen and I will make an effort to bd sometime during that window. I know not to expect anything for a while so that takes the stress off majorly. 

Also I've been doing tons of reading up on sperm. That has helped to keep my hopes up.

BTW, when is your surgery?


----------



## CortneyMarie

I'm waiting in the short stay room to go in for a diagnostic lap and hsg. Doc is thinking endow we have been trying for 2 yrs and 3 months with a mc last march. My periods have always been painful but even ovulation the past few months has been awful. At this point id just be happy to fix the pain but I cant lie I'm extra hopeful for the fertility side. Babydust to all u lovely ladies!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Good luck CortneyMarie! You have a really good shot at a bfp after your lap/hysteroscopy particularly if they remove endo! Maybe you will be one of those woman who fall pregnant immediately after the surgery.


----------



## CortneyMarie

They found nothing I don't feel like tjats good news :( why am I in sooo much pain whit period and ovulation. I'm just so frusterated I only have hope for clomid for the next thre months but even that is shotty bc all my o blood work is normal too :( I know I'm a ranting Debbie downer I'm sorry ladies


----------



## CaliDreaming

CortneyMarie, :hugs: So sorry they didn't find the cause of your problems during the surgery. I know how much of a letdown that is. There was another member on here who also had painful periods but had no endo after a lap. Afterward she discovered that she had allergies to gluten and dairy. She changed her diet drastically and her pain improved and in time her efforts should boost her fertility as well. I will see if I can find that thread for you sometime today.

On a positive note, once you find out the cause of your pain, you will feel good knowing that you had no endo.


----------



## xanzaba

So sorry Cortneymarie, we've all been there :hugs: There are many reasons for painful periods, some of which affect fertility. For instance, I've been reading up on thyroid issues as well since mine seems to be on the sluggish side. Hypothyroid and hyperthyroid issues can play a role. I've noticed when I'm gaining weight my periods are more painful- sometimes I even get sick from them. I always thought it was the weight gain itself, but now the endocrinologist says it might be thyroid related. 

And I agree with Calidreaming, you've ruled out something that would be hard to deal with! Hopefully you get your answers soon.

Calidreaming, you've had such a rollercoaster but I'm glad to see DH is stepping up to the plate :thumbup: Must make him all the more bdable.

My surgery is 8am on Monday. Keeping myself busy with work, hoping that by the time I have time to think about it it will be over. Just talked to my dad about it- the worst part is reassuring everyone else it will be okay. Good odds after the surgery, most probably not anything to worry about...


----------



## CaliDreaming

CortneyMarie, here is the thread I was talking about earlier. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...wanted-ttc-1-year-planning-laparoscopy-5.html

I agree with Xanzaba on the thyroid issues too. Even if doctors tell you your thyroid is "normal" based on your bloodwork it is worth it to do your own research because they tend to brush those issues off.


----------



## xanzaba

CortneyMarie, how're you doing hun? Did your doctor say anything else?

Did you have a full laproscopy with surgery? My HSG showed nothing. Tubes were not blocked. I had a salinography that showed polyps.


----------



## xanzaba

Just home after hysteroscopy, d&c, and polyps tommy. In total, 10 polyps! Surprised there was room for anything else in there. TSH levels from pre-op we're 3.8, getting higher and higher. Feeling good about finding something, hopefully nothing bad from cytology. 10 seems like a lot...

Still out of it, so sorry if rambling.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Wow they removed a ton of them! A little bean should have plenty of room to implant now!


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks Cali :)


----------



## xanzaba

Okay 2 days past surgery. Wasn't bad at all. The day I was a bit out of it, and had a little bit of pain and nausea. Yesterday I felt 95% better and today 100%.

But now I'm thinking, 10 polyps! Won't I have more coming back? Do my thyroid issues play a role? Is it related to my high red blood cell count (caused by/causing)? I feel like I need to get pregnant NOW. I know this isn't healthy, but I'm kind of freaking out. AF isn't even due for almost 2 weeks. Have post-op next week to discuss the options.

So questions for all of you ladies out there- is IUI the best first step. I saw that it has a 20+% success rate, while IVF is 25+%. I guess I'll discuss this with doc, but I'm wondering- what would you do? What have you done? What has worked? What hasn't worked? Am I throwing my money away trying too soon?

I'm 35 1/2, right on the border of the 30-35 and 35-40 borders...


----------



## CaliDreaming

Xanzaba, glad you're recuperating well. From what I can tell, the old ones shouldn't grow back, but that doesn't stop new ones from forming. Supposedly they grow very slowly so maybe that should give you some time. They don't know what causes them for sure, but I'm sure there must be a reason you had 10! It's not unreasonable to think that it's related to your thyroid issues. I'm of the school of thought that these things are all related.

I think whether IUI or IVF is best is going to depend on what they think is the major cause of your infertility. I think IUI is the way to go if your hubby's SA is a little off and the swimmers need a little head start. They seem to do them as a matter of course for any one having infertility problems because they are less expensive than IVF. It can't hurt but those costs can add up too if your insurance doesn't cover them. If hubby's sperm count is really low or there are other problems with it, or if they can't find anything else wrong with you they will recommend IVF.

Some docs will offer you a laparoscopy if they suspect endometriosis. There are many different approaches they could take, so I'd suggest you research and find which one seems best to you, because when it comes to IF, no two doctors are going to agree on what is the best strategy.


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Cali- how're you doing hun? Thinking happy baby thoughts and sending them your way :)

I had my post-op today and I'm feeling really good. AF is on her way in, I think. As a cruel trick, I never had spotting before, but since about a week after the hysteroscopy I have been spotting for a couple of days. AF should arrive Saturday or Sunday, but with the surgery doc said it might come a bit early. He said the spotting I'm having might even be it, but since I chart I don't think it is AF yet. Maybe preAF?

My doc and I had a nice chat where we talked numbers. According to doc, I fall in the unexplained infertility bucket. He says polyps wouldn't account for 1+ years ttc with no success (I still like to think getting rid of them will give us a boost, but don't tell him about my skepticism). We're going to try IUI natural cycle with HCG trigger. He says with our fertility profile, we have a 45% chance within 6 months. If there's no news after 6 months, we'll try IVF.

I also got a very low dose (25 mcg) of synthroid for my sluggish thyroid. Start my first dose tomorrow.

Wish me luck ladies :winkwink:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sounds like you had a really good post op. I wouldn't put to much stock in what the doc said about the polyps not possibly being the cause of your infertility. The studies speak for themselves and a lot of docs aren't up on the latest.

Also great to hear that he's got you on Synthroid. Thyroid issues are a major cause of infertility so it's good to know he's covering all the bases.

AFM: I also have been experiencing some spotting around 9 dpo. I think my last Clomid cycle really has me messed up.


----------



## xanzaba

9dpo spotting? Are you sure that's clomid doing that? No chance it's implantation?


----------



## CaliDreaming

1.5 years ago, I would be getting all excited about the spotting, but I'm so used to bfn's I don't even allow myself to get my hopes up anymore. It seems like all the usual rules of TTC don't apply to me. I'm going to test on Saturday just because I have never spotted in my life, but I'm expecting it to be negative.


----------



## xanzaba

Calidreaming, how are you doing? Did spotting end?

Went for baseline ultrasound today! Right ovary had 8 follicles. Left ovary had 2 visible, but a 1.7 cm cyst that was blocking the doctor from seeing any other follicles. Have to go back Thursday for another ultrasound and see if it goes away. So my question is what are they looking for? I'm not on clomid (natural cycle) so don't think it should interfere.

They also said they have to do a pregnancy test?!? We used condoms before the surgery and didn't really bd until just before AF came. So confused.


----------



## xanzaba

Oh my gosh!!!! I just saw your spoiler. Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you :)


----------



## xanzaba

I guess that spotting was something to get excited about after all :winkwink:


----------



## CaliDreaming

xanzaba said:


> Calidreaming, how are you doing? Did spotting end?
> 
> Went for baseline ultrasound today! Right ovary had 8 follicles. Left ovary had 2 visible, but a 1.7 cm cyst that was blocking the doctor from seeing any other follicles. Have to go back Thursday for another ultrasound and see if it goes away. So my question is what are they looking for? I'm not on clomid (natural cycle) so don't think it should interfere.
> 
> They also said they have to do a pregnancy test?!? We used condoms before the surgery and didn't really bd until just before AF came. So confused.

The baseline ultrasounds are always exciting! You have a lot of follies on the right so I'm sure you have about the same number on the left. That's really good! Since you're doing a natural cycle, I'm not sure why they're calling you in so soon to do an ultrasound. To check on cysts, they usually follow up the next month after AF. It could be they just want to see how your follies are growing, but it doesn't seem necessary since you're doing a natural cycle. I'm sure you're not complaining about the ultrasounds. I always loved knowing what my body was doing!

Thanks for the congrats!! I still can't believe after all I've done to conceive over the past two years, all it took was for dh to take a few vitamins a day for a month. We had only dtd once during my fertile cycle, so that was another reason I was not expecting anything to happen this cycle. 

One interesting thing about this pregnancy so far is that I haven't had any cramps. When I got pregnant with dd, I had a lot of cramping both at implantation time and the days following when AF was due. I know I had the polyp at the time I conceived dd, so I wonder if removing it is the reason why I'm not cramping this time around?


----------



## xanzaba

I'm so happy for you- couldn't have happened to a nicer person. I really appreciate all your support over this weird time, and feel like you must have gathered some baby dust karma. Please keep me posted!

It's also good to hear a positive polypectomy story. I'm sure other ladies will come across this and be uplifted before their own procedures.

Wishing you a happy and simple 9 months :)


----------



## xanzaba

Feeling good. Another lovely lady from another thread just reported BFP after polypectomy 1 month ago. So happy for all these ladies and thankful for their inspiring posts. 

Hopefully I'll have my own inspiring story one day. Going in today for follow up ultrasound to see how eggies are progressing. I keep telling myself not to expect miracles- I'm kind of a expect the worst, hope for the best kind of person. I'd rather be pleasantly surprised than disappointed.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I'm sure you will have a very fascinating success story very soon!


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks Calidreaming, I hope you're right.

Just got back from the doctor's. Things look good- the cyst has shrunk down to about 12 mm (from 17) and now he can see at least 4 follicles on the left side. He said he suspects that I was earlier in my cycle than I thought, which makes sense to me. I had some spotting for about a week, probably from the polypectomy, and then had cramps Monday and Tuesday. So today is probably CD 4.

So, we are on track! I have another appointment Tuesday to see how things are progressing :)


----------



## CaliDreaming

Sounds like you had a great appointment. I bet that was surprising to find you were earlier in your cycle than you thought!


----------



## xanzaba

Definitely. Until the procedure, I never had spotting. But when I started having AF type cramps, I began to wonder if I jumped the gun. Makes you realize how important timing is. I'm a temp addict and can usually estimate where I am in my cycle from morning temps.


----------



## xanzaba

Another sonogram- day 10 or so of this cycle, and the I have 6mm homogenous endometrium!!! Always had thick lining, so this is awesome! Plus I have a 17x17 follicle, maybe going to trigger tomorrow.

I've heard so many positive stories this month (another one just yesterday!) so I'm riding the happy baby waves!


----------



## CaliDreaming

That's great news!! This surgery really did great things for you. I'll be checking back here for your success story really soon!


----------



## xanzaba

Hey Calidreaming, how are you doing? I see you have your first scan on Monday! So exciting.

I went in today for IUI- on DH's side all the numbers look good. I have an appointment for next week to check TSH levels and another for beta/progesterone test on the 17th. 

A funny story, the doctor I usually see isn't working this weekend. So the doctor who is in charge came up to me, shook my hand and said "I'm the lucky man that gets to inseminate you!". I'm chalking it up to the fact that English is not his first language, but between sending my husband off for his collection, the stirrups, and that comment, it's not the hollywood image of getting pregnant!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hey xanzaba!! I'm doing well. I'm on pins and needles until that scan! Time seems to have been passing soooooo slowly. I haven't had any concerning symptoms so far but until you see the heart beating it's hard to relax. 

That was so funny what that doctor said, lol!!! Seems like everything is lined up just right for your iui! I'll be looking forward to your updates!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Calidreaming. Hope you're doing well hun. Did you have your test? How are you feeling?

I'm really trying not to get excited, but ... I tested today. It is 7 dpiui, and 9 since HCG trigger. I know, I know, an HCG trigger can give a false positive. But I tested for 2 reasons. First, yesterday my temps were down slightly, even though I'm on progesterone. Today they're back up, making me wonder if it was an implantation dip. Also, I decided to test out the cheapies on Sunday (1 dpiui, and 3 days past trigger) before I started taking progesterone, and didn't even get a second line then. 

Well, however it turns out, this is the first time I've seen that second line. Started wondering if it even existed. So there's that.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Oh wow! I'd be really excited too. If that second line wasn't there 3 days after the trigger but it's there now, then that very well could be a real bfp!! :happydance: Are you going to test again tomorrow morning?


----------



## xanzaba

Thanks Cali, I hope you're right. I did test this morning, but the test was a dud. I didn't even get a control line. I might test later today, but I'm not holding my breath...


----------



## CaliDreaming

Ugh how frustrating!!! I can't wait for your update!


----------



## xanzaba

Okay, these could be evaps or "trigger lines". The top one is yesterday's the next one down is the first from today that worked. The lower ones were the duds (eventually showed up, evaps?). Would love to hear your thoughts...
 



Attached Files:







10132013.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CaliDreaming

Gee those are really hard to figure out. If it weren't for the trigger, you could definitely say the first three were bfps. When I used an Ovidrel trigger, it stayed in my system for at least 10 days and very faintly on the 11th day. It seems for most people it's out well before then though. The weird thing is for you the hpt was negative 3 days afterward, which is a little early for it to be out. Not sure what to make of that.

The hpts yesterday and today could still be the start of a bfp. It's possible to get a bfp at 7 or 8 dpo since implantation happens anywhere from 6-11 dpo, with it most often occurring around 8 dpo. The dud hpts are really making it hard because you don't know if they are just defective or an actual reading. The wondfos can be really unreliable. When I tested, I could always convince myself that there was a line there most of the time.

I guess the only way to tell is to see if the lines get any darker tomorrow. It might be worth it to get some FRERS since the wondfos are so wonky. 

Good luck!!! I can't wait for your update tomorrow!


----------



## xanzaba

Well, I guess those lines were trigger induced. Unfortunately I had a negative blood test and AF arrived today. On to 2nd cycle IUI.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Oh well, hopefully you will have better luck next time! Second try after the lap is the charm for a lot of women.


----------



## mmdrago

Sorry to butt in, but I was looking for info about polyps/fibroids. I just did a saline sonogram today and the Dr. saw something and said I should get hysteroscopy. Been TTC for nearly 4 years now, why am I just getting this? Was supposed to do IVF now that's going to be pushed back.

Anyways... Those are wondfo tests you're using there? They have been getting some BAD evaps. My last cycle I even had two tests that were pretty dark and colored, false positives. Just wanted to warn you, you should try to get some other brand of IC. I ordered some from early pregnancy tests, they are much thicker and easier to see than wondfos and so far I haven't seen any evap lines! GL ladies.


----------



## xanzaba

mmdrago said:


> Sorry to butt in, but I was looking for info about polyps/fibroids. I just did a saline sonogram today and the Dr. saw something and said I should get hysteroscopy. Been TTC for nearly 4 years now, why am I just getting this? Was supposed to do IVF now that's going to be pushed back.
> 
> Anyways... Those are wondfo tests you're using there? They have been getting some BAD evaps. My last cycle I even had two tests that were pretty dark and colored, false positives. Just wanted to warn you, you should try to get some other brand of IC. I ordered some from early pregnancy tests, they are much thicker and easier to see than wondfos and so far I haven't seen any evap lines! GL ladies.

Hi mmdrago- It is scary to be told you have fibroids/polyps, but the hysteroscopy was not bad at all. My doctor said that they can prevent implantation and cause miscarriages. I've had 2 cycles since, and no BFP yet, but I think it was the right decision. I did a lot of research, and felt really good about it. And they could see that my tubes were open, which is reassuring. Good luck and I hope you feel good with your decision, whatever it is.

As for the ICs, I'm not happy with the wondfos. This month I had another false positive, at 16 dpo (it could have been the hcg trigger, but I doubt it at 16 dpo). What IC brand did you order?


----------



## mmdrago

xanzaba said:


> Hi mmdrago- It is scary to be told you have fibroids/polyps, but the hysteroscopy was not bad at all. My doctor said that they can prevent implantation and cause miscarriages. I've had 2 cycles since, and no BFP yet, but I think it was the right decision. I did a lot of research, and felt really good about it. And they could see that my tubes were open, which is reassuring. Good luck and I hope you feel good with your decision, whatever it is.
> 
> As for the ICs, I'm not happy with the wondfos. This month I had another false positive, at 16 dpo (it could have been the hcg trigger, but I doubt it at 16 dpo). What IC brand did you order?

I am a little nervous about it, but I feel like it's the right move as well. This is pretty much the only thing we've found so far since dealing with infertility. So in a way, I'm happy they found it.

The ICs I ended up getting were from early-pregnancy-tests.com The regular blue dip stick ICs. I got 20 and paid 0.80 per I think. So far I'm pretty happy with them, no nasty evaps.


----------



## xanzaba

I know what you mean- can't find any other reason for the infertility, so hoping it's just a matter of time. When's your surgery? 

I had a little bout of panic just after my pre-op appointment, so if you need to chat, you know where to find me :)


----------



## mmdrago

I don't have a date yet, my Dr. put in a consult with GYN. Since I'm military I have to jump through all the hoops. I'm also going to finish this last IUI since I already started the meds before I got the saline sonogram.

I'm just so nervous that I'm going to get the procedure and wake up and have them tell me that my body is infested with endometriosis, or that I'll wake up and they'll say, "I'm so sorry, we had to do a hysterectomy." Silly I know, but I have a bad habit of imagining the worst all the time. Oy!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi mmdrago- just checking in. Hope your wait isn't too bad.

I know how you feel about feeling doomsday. The whole thing brought out the drama queen in me. When I got the news I had polyps, I felt like I had somehow failed at being a woman. Silly now to think about it, but I couldn't shake the bad feelings. Once I explained how I felt to DH he was really supportive and I felt much better. And talking to the kind women on here really helped me. So don't hesitate if you need to vent. :)


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies- happy new year! Just checking in.

Mmdrago how are you doing? Did you see the OBGYN? Thinking of you...

Calidreaming- if memory serves, you are just approaching your 2nd trimester! Hope all is well and uneventful!

As for me, I did 2 IUI cycles and then took a break for the holidays and to clear my head/see what it felt like to not be all hopped up on hcg triggers and progesterone suppositories. Plus, my endocrinologist's office is a pain in the butt- running around yelling, making you wait an additional 2 hours when IUI clock is ticking, and owing me several hundred dollars. I figure that the stress is not worth it! I'm going to try to get an appointment to talk to the doc and try to address these issues. If I can't, I'll just move on.

Right now I'm in my 2nd tww au natural, trying not to read into every hiccup :shrug: AF is due in a week- going to use up the last of my internet cheapies and, if I do get a positive, confirm with FRER.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hi xanzaba! Glad you were able to enjoy the holidays without the stress of TTC. All of those hormones do a hormones on your emotional state. Hope your endocrinologist's office gets it together, but if not I'm sure you can find one that you're comfortable with.

Yes I'm in the second tri now! I still have my fingers crossed for you! So glad you checked in!


----------



## mumurr

hi all any newbies to this thread want to join? xanzaba, hows it going now? my doctor wants to do hysteroscopy to see if what they saw on ultrasound is a polyp and also remove it if possible on same day i hope!! excited that something is finally progressing after 3 and half years of trying, i really hope this is the cause of my infertility as everything else came back normal.. also im curious as to if there is anything else wrong up there that didnt show on ultrasound or only 1 polyp if thats what it is, not sure what else it could be.
anybody else want to share their long term ttc stories with polyps or anything else or just to vent <3 <3


----------



## mumurr

maybe i didnt need a big title haha :dohh: im new to this, anyway feeling hopeful :thumbup:


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Mumurr-glad to hear you are upbeat about this. The procedure itself was not bad at all, and I know it's helping our chances. Nothing yet, but I know it's around the corner :)


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Calidreaming if you are still out there-

Just thinking about you and noticed that you are 2 1/2 months away. So happy for you, I was telling DH about you and your story. 

Also had a question for you- DH recently was talking to someone he works with who recommended Fertility Blend supplements, I guess she worked for the company and really believes in the product. Do you remember if that is the name of the supplements your husband used?


----------



## CaliDreaming

xanzaba said:


> Hi Calidreaming if you are still out there-
> 
> Just thinking about you and noticed that you are 2 1/2 months away. So happy for you, I was telling DH about you and your story.
> 
> Also had a question for you- DH recently was talking to someone he works with who recommended Fertility Blend supplements, I guess she worked for the company and really believes in the product. Do you remember if that is the name of the supplements your husband used?

Hi xanzaba! Yes time is really flying by. 

My hubby took all 3 supplements for sperm quality made by FertilAid, including Fertilaid for Men, Countboost, and Motility boost. I'm sure the Fertility Blend supplements are good too. I would just compare the ingredients to be sure they have the same things. 

Still rooting for you!


----------



## mumurr

hi all, had polyp removed today finally : ) , the doctor removed it, went back with camera but still some there, removed again, then said she removed most of it,, i hope this still counts, just it makes me worry how she said most, i dont know, or maybe the little bit that is left will die off??....i am so glad its gone tho, hoping this is our answer, im now on CD9 unsure whether to try this month or not i usually +opk day 15 or 16. :wacko: 
Good luck to all u ladies!!:thumbup:


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Mumurr- hope this is the answer for your bump! Keep us updated, success stories are so nice to hear!


----------



## xanzaba

In the spirit of not leaving open threads...
 



Attached Files:







photo-2.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CaliDreaming

OMG! Congratulations!!! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! Was it the polyp removal or did you try other things too?


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Calidreaming- I think the polyp removal definitely helped. We were just about to start IUI next month- I changed doctors and had to do some of the tests again. When I told her that I break bones easily, she said we should check my vitamin D levels because low levels can affect implantation. They came back just in the normal range (33, normal is 30-100), and this was after spending a lot of time outdoors, so I probably was vitamin D deficient in the winter (most vitamin D comes from the sun). It made sense to me that vitamin D deficiency could be at the root of implantation problems- DH's tests kept coming back fine, I ovulate and have regular cycles, normal progesterone etc. 

So I took some vitamin D and we went on vacation to the beach this month and voila. I can't say for sure what was the thing- DH also reminded me that this was the first real vacation we had taken since starting TTC, and I do get caught up in work. But I think testing vitamin D levels should be standard since up to 2/3 of women are vitamin D deficient in the US.

So far things seem to be going alright. I had a beta of 115 on 7/30 and 260 on 8/1, which I think were 14 and 16 dpo. 8/1 was exactly 4 weeks, so that puts me square in the middle of the range :)

How are you? I see DS was born- he sounds like an angel :) I can sympathize with frustration over DD's love of the song Happy- the kids I work with love it and squeal with delight every time they hear it...


----------



## CaliDreaming

Wow the vitamin D thing is a new one for me. It's amazing how many things there are that can prevent conception. You should definitely share your story on the LTTTC board because it could help some people. I had known that a lot of women are vitamin D deficient but not that it could prevent implantation. It does sound like that was the problem because the moment you supplemented, it happened. Def not a coincidence!!!

Those betas are awesome!!! Are you getting a lot of morning sickness or other icky symptoms?? 

LOL on the Happy Song hate! Wish there were more kid friendly songs on the radio.


----------



## Amil

Hi Ladies

I am a newbie. I found this thread by googling...lol I am so glad I did! Well here is a little about me, 37 ttc #1 have been trying for about a year. Went to Dr in June had an HSG on July 15th which found that one of my tubes has a polyp so I am scheduled for a D&C/ Hysterocscopy to remove polyp on the 8th this Friday. Of course I initially freaked out because I thought there was something seriously wrong with me but after reading about other ladies success after procedure I am hoping this is a step towards my BFP. I welcome any feed back on the procedure and or suggestions. Will I be in pain? or what can I expect? 

Thanks Ladies and Congrats to all the BFPs!!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Amil- I was in exactly your situation last year, so I know it's scary. But the procedure was not too bad at all. I was only in mild/moderate pain (less than AF) on the first day, and by the next day I was up and walking around and feeling 90%! Make sure you bring comfortable, warm clothes and take a day or two if possible.

And now, I just found out I'm pregnant, and I'm sure it contributed. It still took a year, so it's not a magic bullet. Don't freak out and continue to do the right things for fertility. I realized I had low vitamin D, which I'm sure also contributed.

Anyway, good luck- let us know how it goes :)


----------



## Amil

Thanks Xanzaba :) 

Congratulations!!! I appreciate your honesty LOL unfortunately everything in life cannot be a magic bullet. We are taking a vacation in September for our 1 year Anniversary and I am hoping to detox and relax and relax and not think of anything but that's easier said than done..lol! I will keep you informed on my procedure. 

Yay for you!!!


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Amil, hopefully the vacation will be a magic bullet in and of itself. The other possible reason for a surprise BFP was that we went on vacation for the first time in 2 1/2 years (not including family trips). It all helped, I'm sure ;)


----------



## xanzaba

Hi ladies- I was wondering if there were any more success stories. Keeping everyone in this situation in my thoughts.


----------



## piglet24

hi ladies! It has been months since I was active in posting in the forum. Was pretty busy with other stuff. (this post will be a bit long, sorry in advance though)

A little something about me, been married for 4 years and had been TTC for the same number of years. Have been jumping from doctor to another and they just can't seem to find the reason why I can't pregnant. I can just imagine what all those medications did to my kidney. 

Anyway, last May found this very nice doctor who started treating me with my ammenorhea and and I told her my story on how we have been trying to get pregnant for years. She was so nice she told me to give her 2 months and she will make me pregnant. It was true, after 2 months I did got pregnant only to lose it at 5 weeks. It was devastating knowing that we have been waiting for a BFP for over 4 years. More tests were done and found out I have polyps.

So I had hysteroscopy, polypectomy and d&c procedure last 02 Nov. the procedure went well, I guess, didn't feel a thing. It was amazing. I'm still waiting for something else to happen like when all the power of the meds wane. Except I'm crazy [email protected] Is that a side effect? The procedure took almost 1.5 hours including recovery. I haven't seen my doctor yet, I will see her a week after the surgery and maybe she can give me a go signal to do the baby dance already. 

I'm feeling hopeful that after this surgery we would finally have a good news like :bfp:


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello I'm Sis4us been trying for 3yrs and only have 3 losses to show for it!! Sorry i havnet read the whole thread but i have a question cuz im struggling!! 

My dr won't do anymore medicated cycles w out me doing a Hscope! I have never had anything show up on numerous scans and several sonoHystograms so I'm confused!
Have any of u had this done for losses alone w no know issues??

TIA!!


----------



## piglet24

Hi Sis4Us: My current Ob also informed me about that. She can't continue giving me meds that help me get pregnant without the hystero because the same thing will happen again a.k.a. miscarriage. The procedure will help them identify what causes your recurring mc and she could also clean out your cavity her exact words not mine to prepare it for pregnancy. I hope this helps. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks piglet I actually got a BFP this am but it's so faint I'm worried it will end the same as my others :(


----------



## piglet24

@Sis4Us: Ohhhhh!! I'm so happy for you! Just relax and trust that everything is going to be okay. (easy for me to say!) Just don't stress too much. 

My prayers are with you.


----------



## Sis4Us

Thank u I need them right now!! :hugs:

Today is my late Mimi's Bday so I hope she brings my jelly bean some strength!! And me too of course!! ;)


----------



## xanzaba

Good luck piglet!

Sis4U, congratulations :) Keeping my fingers crossed that it gets darker and darker!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks ladies I got my beta results today!!

HCG 19 P 85 hope they keep going up!! FXFX


----------



## piglet24

crossing my fingers for you Sis4Us!!

Any other updates here?

I went to see my doctor. she informed me that everything was okay. She did TVS and found 1 follicle on my right and 3 follicles on my left. Everything was "beautiful" she said we'll start the baby work up after this cycle. so I guess, baby making I'm out for this cycle. Crossing my fingers we'd finally have a shot by December. If Santa happens to read this I'd like a sticky bean for Christmas please.....


----------



## Sis4Us

My HCG only went up to 28 so it looks bleak!! :(


----------



## piglet24

Sis4Us: Don't lose hope yet...it's not over till the witch shows up right? As for me, still waiting for AF to come, can't wait to start with the work up already. I'm pretty excited. This is one of those few moments when I wanted AF to come sooner. :)

Hope everything is okay with the rest of the ladies here.


----------



## Sis4Us

My HCG is going up so FX 

HCG 19
28
42
Fri it was 126!!!

I will go again b4 Thanksgiving cuz I want to see over 300!! 

GL piglet


----------



## piglet24

@Sis4Us: weeeh!! FX for you! :)


----------



## mathlete

I have to share my story since I have no friends to talk to about my fertility struggles. 

I decided that I was ready to get pregnant in 2013 at 31. My husband and I stopped using protection in April of 2013 and nothing happened. I started charting in December of 2013 and found out that (at the time) my period was between 28 and 33 days with most falling in the 31 day range. I did have the temp surge so I assumed that I was fine and my husband was the one who was broken. We had his sperm tested and he had an almost low count but extremely high volume, so we were told by his GP that this was fine. At that point, July 2014, we decided that it was my turn to get checked out. I went to a RE and told her that I had horrible periods, heavy bleeding, severe PMS, mid-cycle spotting, recurring BV, constant burning down there most of the time, negative for UTI's, and that I am allergic to most antibiotics. The first test she did was an HSG. I read up on it and found out that if you see the dye go through your tubes on the live x-ray then you are fine, which is what I saw when I had the test. When she received the results she let me know that I had uterine debris and that is was acting as a natural birth control (it was in the top half of my uterus). I had a lap/hysteroscopy on September 19, 2014. Instead of just being filled with gas I was filled with fluid after the surgery which caused me to have labia lips swollen to the size of a football. I had to wear compression panties for about a week. I couldn't walk for four days after the surgery and I was finally normal about a month after. It was a hard recovery. After the surgery I just knew I had an infection. I went to the doctor and she diagnosed me as positive for urea plasma. I went through two sets of z-packs with her and when that didn't cure it, she sent me to an infectious disease urologist. I just finished a cycle of doxy and I am waiting on the test results. My cycle got longer as well after the surgery. It was 35 days Oct-Nov, Nov-Dec, and it was 33 days Dec-Jan. I just started my period today. 

I stopped temping after surgery because it just stresses me out. I did the cheap OPK test strips, but have since moved on to the Clear Results ones because I never see two solid lines. 

I feel hopeless at this point and don't know what to move on to. I really don't want to go onto fertility meds, but I feel like with my 33rd birthday coming up in a few months I don't really have a choice since I am about to be a woman of "advanced maternal age" :growlmad:

Thanks for reading my story. I feel like if I could help someone with it, then it was worth writing out. I know how hard this process is.

_
_*Part of this post has been edited by Admin as per the forum rules. Thanks x_


----------

